# Winter shape!



## JesseR (Oct 24, 2006)

SO...we've got winter polo here in Fort to keep our upper bodies active, what about those legs? Where's all my fellow tele ladies? Hol and I are looking for more betties to drag to the pass, to endure the conditions, and pony up for climbs and turns.

Also...if you're looking to get/stay in shape I am starting a coaching business for women. Beginners to advanced. If you're interested let me know!


----------



## Strider (Mar 12, 2004)

Jesse,
If you're ever doing anything around the hills of Boulder, give a holler, I'm always up for a good hill climb. Kim


----------



## frzsnow (Oct 26, 2006)

I'd love to join you! I'm relatively new to Colorado backcountry and would be completely open to going anywhere and everywhere.  

(I'm in the Westminster area)


----------



## jenneral (Aug 28, 2006)

*have toyota will drive*

I live in the fort and am down to go every weekend to the hills. Have splitboard and tacoma will drive. [email protected]
ps I'm a t ride transplant of 13 years just for info.


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: have toyota will drive*



jenneral said:


> Have splitboard and tacoma


...and a sled and a handful of chainsaws and I'm never sure what she'll pull out next. Jess, this one's ready for anything! We definitely need to take her up and show her around the pass this winter. Can't wait to ski again...


----------

